# Poling Platform Height.



## bslittle79

After reading the post about all the skiffs on the market I thought I'd ask what your thoughts on the HPX's lower platform on the boat show boat vs. the taller platform?

BruceJ,
I think you have a custom platform also that is lower than the original HPX platform.

I have yet to put a platform on my skiff because of the tiller and I can't decide on a design. I only have so many ways to build it and it would be too high(for me). But sometimes the height is nice. I guess I can't have it all with the tiller in the way. If I do go with a tall platform it will be designed to come off with ease. I don't mind poling off of a slightly taller casting platform. 

Whatcha thoughts on this, any and everyone?

My #1 design right now is simular to the old Mitzi's with the platform coming off of the transom with one leg off each side of the motor. I'd like to find one off of an old Maverick Master Angler.


----------



## Stuart

Removable is a plus. Mine comes off with four bolts, but my wiring for my stern light also runs through one of the legs and there is no easy way to put a quick connect inline. So one thing to consider is where your all around light will be and how it will be mounted. In my opinion it needs to be on the platform and not the motor. You want people to be able to see it.

How tall? I guess the lower the platform the more control you will have, but you won't have as good of a vantage point. Also, I can't tilt my motor all the way up without hitting the platform. If I had a power jackplate instead of a manual one I could. It's no biggie, but I do have to watch it when tilting the motor up high so the cowling doesn't crunch into my platform.

Size. The bigger the better I say. Obviously a bigger platform will impede your ability to access the corners of the stern, but it sure is nice to have plenty of space to get your footing, That's comforting for a novice like me say when the pole sticks in the mud unexpectedly. I keep telling myself if worse comes to worse leave the pole in the mud vs letting it drag me off the platform.  I can always come back around and get it.

Like you said, make sure your tiller handle can swing fully in both directions.

You're smart at this kind of stuff. I'm sure you'll come up with the best solution


----------



## bslittle79

Stuart,

I'm thinking about making a 2-2.5' tall removable casting type platform and just put it in place when I plan on poling. The problem is motoring to the next place requires moving it out of the way. 

I have more than a dozen places that I can't get into with a platform taller than my motor. Sometimes my motor is too high. 

Maybe I need to just build a smaller skiff for those situations, haha. This way I can leave a permanent platform on the Black. Or get off my wallet and rig up a steering wheel.

My stern light plugs into a connection that is between my middle pushpole holder and the Stik. It's hard to see. It's a retractable one so it's taller than me when I'm running, plus at night it gives off good console lighting.


----------



## Skinny Water

I've been through a number of poling platforms on various boats and I've settled on 32-34" above the deck as being about right. I took the tall tower off my HPX and had Pro-line build one similar to the new Maverick mid-height tower.

This height allows me to step up without an intermediate step, and to hop down without an intermediate step... it's also easier to get down with a fish on.

Whenever I've had taller towers I've always felt the fish could see my profile before we were within casting range, but that may just be my imagination.

If you build a tower that mounts to the transom be sure the mounting bolts are sealed well so you don't get water intrusion into the transom. Although I guess that's important with a deck mount also.

I had front casting deck once that was removeable, but had permanent bases... PM me your e-mail and I'll send you some pictures if you want. You could use a similar mount for your platform.

You could also consider using rubber pads on the feet and securing it with a turnbuckle system similar to the front casting platforms. This could mount just in front of the motor and would be super easy to remove and re-install.

For tiller steer motors I always like the old Hell's Bay towers where they opened up so they didn't interfere with wide swings of the tiller extension handle.


----------



## bslittle79

Skinny Water said:


> You could also consider using rubber pads on the feet and securing it with a turnbuckle system similar to the front casting platforms. This could mount just in front of the motor and would be super easy to remove and re-install.
> 
> For tiller steer motors I always like the old Hell's Bay towers where they opened up so they didn't interfere with wide swings of the tiller extension handle.


I'm thinking the same way you are about the turnbuckle system.

I like the wide Hells Bay platforms but with my little tiller extension that option is almost out because of the wide turn of the tiller and set back of the jack plate.

I'll PM you my address or you can post them here.


----------



## Gottagofishin

That's a good question. The mid tower on the Maverick got me wondering about that as well. They make a full tower as an option, but said most people prefer the smaller tower.

I can see pros and cons both ways.


----------



## Stuart

Changing the subject, you got a Tiny Tach on that motor? I love mine. Shows rpm when running and motor hrs when not. Of course, if your going to mess that skiff up and add steering at some point  you won't need it.

http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/gasoline.php


----------



## bslittle79

Stuart said:


> Changing the subject, you got a Tiny Tach on that motor? I love mine. Shows rpm when running and motor hrs when not. Of course, if your going to mess that skiff up and add steering at some point  you won't need it.
> 
> http://www.tinytach.com/tinytach/gasoline.php


I need one. I have an old Merc tach but am waiting to install in when I install my GPS. Lowrance says I need a new antienna for my GPS so when I actually need the GPS I'll probably order the Tach.

I plan on mounting both on a small side console type so my GPS is right in front of me while I run. Might stick out 10" max.


----------



## Stuart

bslittle79 said:


> I need one. I have an old Merc tach but am waiting to install in when I install my GPS. Lowrance says I need a new antienna for my GPS so when I actually need the GPS I'll probably order the Tach.
> 
> I plan on mounting both on a small side console type so my GPS is right in front of me while I run. Might stick out 10" max.


My tach is mounted at the back of the tiller arm. Just a quick glance back and I can see it with no problem. It is not backlit however.


----------



## Bruce J

The mid-height platform I put on my Mav was a big improvement. Much easier to get on and off, very easy to use as a seat for drifting since it's right there at "butt height", and I think the boat also drafts a fraction less because my weight is moved more forward and not just stacked over the motor. Any potential concerns turned out to be non-events.

Here's a picture of the platform I had fabbed for my boat by Larry's Marine on Brittmore.








and here are a few pics of the new HPX-T from the boat show. This platform is a little smaller and lower than mine, but it looks like it would work well. I also like the backrest/storage compartment built into it:


----------



## Salty Dog

I think lower is better. I like the height and size of Bruce J's platform. 

I think you could easily make a removeable one just like a casting platform but bigger and a little taller and install it with tunbuckles as mentioned. Put a second set of tie downs to attach the turnbuckles to in the cockpit deck and it could double as a seat for a passenger up in front of you when you are running.

I wouldn't want the platform back over the back of the transom any on your boat since it doesn't have an inset transom. I'd want to get the weight a little forward of the transom. 

I bet you figure out something real slick.


----------



## captlee

the most important feature is the motor should clear the platform and it can

be tilted up all the way up and clear, removeable is good, plus the plat
form I have is designed w/step up type ladder on each side, I had it
made @tops-n-towers/TNT. captlee


----------



## squidmotion

mine is nosebleed high on my hewes..... i kinda like it, but need a longer pole to make up the distance....with a 4ft high tower, and me at 6'4" i can see a long way.....but the fish see me too!! the one on bruce j's mav look so tiny compared to mine, not much room to manuever if needed......but i really like the more forward attitude of those....

it's a hard call...i guess it depends on what you like...i know i don't want to ever fall off of mine. but i like the nice wide platform...i can also raise my outboard all the way up on the jack plate, and still tilt the motor forward (with exatcly 1/8" to spare)..... so that is a consideration as well. 

here is sissy on the 'best seat in the house' to give some perspective...


----------



## fin_adik

Ive got a 16' Tran Cat and 90 Yammy. Space is always a issue on skiff boats, I wanted to put a platform on my boat but didnt want to give up any space between my key slot and my leaning post. Similar to Bruce's platform is what I had in mind. So I mocked one up with PVC and decided that it would take up too much valuable space, the over the motor option wouldn't let me clear the garage door...... Long story short I bought a 70qt. icey teck cooler that fits under my leaning post. When I wanna poll my boat I pull it out and set it in front of my key slot. I have almost 2 feet elevation this way. The way the cooler is built it doesn't deform at all and doesnt slide cause I glued rubber strips to the bottom. Its relatively cheap, its removable, and it keeps weight forward of the motor instead of out behind it which I find slightly easier to control in high wind.

-KRC


----------



## Salty Dog

That isn't a bad solution fin adik. I do the same thing when fishing alone in my skiff. i put a cooler on the bow and stand on it to pole and cast. In my skiff it is easier to pole from the bow when fishing alone. If i am alone and get on the poling platform it kills the draft of my boat due to the weight distribution of everything being on the back of the boat. I know another guy who does the same as you in a smaller skiff. Just uses his cooler in front of the poling platform. Works fine for him too.


----------

